# Vacation Time for me!



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Just a heads up for all of the DBSTalk 921 users:

I'll be on vacation from Friday morning the 19th through Saturday night the 27th, completely offline, and almost half way around the world. I will not be around here at all to answer questions, email, PMs, or anything else. If you send something to me, don't expect me to even look at it until Sunday the 28th.

While I'm gone, if you need help with a bug, keep posting it here. Allen, Ron, Jason and the rest of the crew will still be around to help you out, in addition to the rest of the users that help each other out as well. 

If you need help contacting the 921 support team for a receiver replacement issue, or something like that, send your message to Allen - he can send it on to the proper people at Dish for you.

I wish everyone a good week, and I'll see you when I get back!


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Halfway around the world? You're not going to Bagdad are you? :eek2:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No, about halfway down into the Caribbean - the island of Guadaloupe.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Very cool (or hot maybe). Take some sunscreen and don't drink the water.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

Have a great time. Do you dive? Some good sites there. 
k


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yup!  (I teach as well - PADI instructor)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Good luck & have a great time. I'm going on my vacation - beginning Sunday, I'll be on vacation for the next _365_ days.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Mark - enjoy the break and be safe. Hope E* is picking up the tab. You provide enough good will for them to pay for a couple of nice family vacations!

John


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Don't I wish! :lol:


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Yup!  (I teach as well - PADI instructor)


I decided not to go the professional route, as a sport diver as much as I like the idea of more training the liability these days is just too onerous. So I held at Rescue Diver (PADI). Where are you teaching?


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Bon Voyage, Mark!

In honor of the occasion I present you “Dive Kitty” Avatar…  

Have a great time,
John


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's a great avatar, John! I love it!

Ken - I teach at Underwater Phantaseas down off of Arapahoe and I-25. 

When I get some free time, I'll be posting about my trip, including the dive that I had with 20 dolphins in the wild, that turned about to be about the best dive of my life!


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> When I get some free time, I'll be posting about my trip, including the dive that I had with 20 dolphins in the wild, that turned about to be about the best dive of my life!


That's awesome, Mark! Welcome home!

John


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hopefully the bad weather continues to stay WAAAAYYY west of you.....

The Caribbean in Hurricane Season. Always an adventure.


----------

